# Can Mini-Roamio combo work with 2-tuner Premieres and TiVoHDs?



## tluxon (Feb 28, 2002)

I have two lifetime TiVoHDs (2TB & 1TB) and a Premiere that each have CableCARDs even though most of our recordings are from OTA broadcasts - the CableCARDs are pretty much used exclusively for sports.

I'm planning to add a Roamio to our network so I can pull the CableCARDs from at least two of the existing TiVos.

If I buy a Mini to use in a remote room and pair it to the new Roamio, can the Mini also access all the copy-freely recorded content on the TiVoHDs and the Premiere?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You would have to transfer the shows to a 4-6 tuner Tivo (Premiere 4/XL4 or Roamio) to get to the mini.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> You would have to transfer the shows to a 4-6 tuner Tivo (Premiere 4/XL4 or Roamio) to get to the mini.


The mini can also stream off the 2-tuner Premiere, you just can't use it as a primary for the mini.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> You would have to transfer the shows to a 4-6 tuner Tivo (Premiere 4/XL4 or Roamio) to get to the mini.


Wrong. While a Mini requires at least a 4-tuner Tivo to act as its "host", it is perfectly capable of streaming recordings from a 2-tuner Premiere. The THD doesn't support streaming, so that would be a no on that one.


----------



## tluxon (Feb 28, 2002)

That's pretty much as I had anticipated.

Does the Mini always tie up at least one of the Roamio's tuners? Can a tuner from the Premiere ever be used as a "pool" tuner in the event that all 4 Roamio tuners are recording other programming? Or do I always need to be sure no more than 3 tuners of the Roamio are being used when a Mini is on the network?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tluxon said:


> That's pretty much as I had anticipated.





tluxon said:


> Does the Mini always tie up at least one of the Roamio's tuners?


No. Only when you are using the Mini to watch "live" TV. The tuner will be released back to the TiVo after a period of inactivity or can be explicitly released. See this thread.



tluxon said:


> Can a tuner from the Premiere ever be used as a "pool" tuner in the event that all 4 Roamio tuners are recording other programming?


A 2-tuner Premiere? No.



tluxon said:


> Or do I always need to be sure no more than 3 tuners of the Roamio are being used when a Mini is on the network?


Just on the network? No.

BTW, one of the advantages of streaming vs. transfer is that even copy protected material can be streamed.


----------



## tluxon (Feb 28, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> ...BTW, one of the advantages of streaming vs. transfer is that even copy protected material can be streamed.


This is one of the reasons I'm wondering if we might be benefit more to pair the Roamio with a TiVo Stream than with a Mini - at least at first.

However, the priority goal is to reduce the number of CableCARDs we're using (4, because I also use a HDHomeRun Prime with WMC) by at least one. I'm afraid it wouldn't be long before I'd lament the deficiency of being in a room with a cCARDless TiVo that doesn't have the full guide with which to schedule from.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tluxon said:


> This is one of the reasons I'm wondering if we might be benefit more to pair the Roamio with a TiVo Stream than with a Mini - at least at first.


Different kind of streaming. A Stream _*device*_, either separate or embedded, is designed to enable the playing of content on portable devices such as pads or phones. It does _*not*_ preform the same function as a Mini and cannot be connected to a TV.


----------



## tluxon (Feb 28, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> Different kind of streaming. A Stream _*device*_, either separate or embedded, is designed to enable the playing of content on portable devices such as pads or phones. It does _*not*_ preform the same function as a Mini and cannot be connected to a TV.


Sorry for any misunderstanding. I forgot to clarify that the purpose of the Stream would be to view TiVo recorded and live TV content on the numerous tablets and smart phones in the family - it's just not as high on the priority list as reducing the number of CableCARDs used.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

tluxon said:


> Sorry for any misunderstanding. I forgot to clarify that the purpose of the Stream would be to view TiVo recorded and live TV content on the numerous tablets and smart phones in the family - it's just not as high on the priority list as reducing the number of CableCARDs used.


Go for the Roamio plus. 6 Tuners, and the stream is built in.


----------



## tluxon (Feb 28, 2002)

h2oskierc said:


> Go for the Roamio plus. 6 Tuners, and the stream is built in.


I've thought seriously about that, but I'm reluctant to buy something that I can't use when I cut the cord. If it wasn't for my addiction to sports, we can get anything we REALLY want over the internet and OTA.


----------



## en sabur nur (Oct 30, 2007)

Then why not use the Roamio Plus or Pro and get the local channels package from your cable/telco provider. They don't really advertise it because it is so inexpensive, but you CAN get just the OTA channels in HD for about 20-25 bucks, plus OTT channels through the internet. I did it years ago when I cut the cord. I think it is the best secret in the cable industry. One they don't really advertise and make hard to find on their website, but it is available. It's was called the "LIMITED BASIC" package when I had Comcast.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

en sabur nur said:


> It's was called the "LIMITED BASIC" package when I had Comcast.


That's why I bought my first TiVo. Comcast wouldn't let me keep a DVR with the limited basic cable package. I said fine, I'll buy a TiVo. Best thing ever. Sounds like when I get the 1P update that may change...

I usually increase my programming over the winter, and then come summer I will downgrade to limited basic again.


----------



## en sabur nur (Oct 30, 2007)

h2oskierc said:


> That's why I bought my first TiVo. Comcast wouldn't let me keep a DVR with the limited basic cable package. I said fine, I'll buy a TiVo. Best thing ever. Sounds like when I get the 1P update that may change...
> 
> I usually increase my programming over the winter, and then come summer I will downgrade to limited basic again.


Yeah, I'm glad I purchased my Tivos. YOU control what you whatch and when you watch. Skip or fast-forward through commercials when/if you want to; access to all the cable channels AND most of the OTT channels that matter all through one box and the closest remote to perfect I've ever used. It's great!


----------

